# **Oh The New Sounds Album + Liza Red**



## asteffey (Apr 16, 2006)

Face:
Hyper Real Foundation
Studio FX
Blot Powder
Naked You MSF
NARS Nico Blush
Refined Golden Bronzer

Eyes: Prep + Prime Eye, Hush CCB, Mineralize e/s, Honesty e/s, Kid e/s NARS Lola Lola, Casino e/s, Fling eyepencil, Badgal Lash & Dipdown fluidline in waterline. 

Lips: Liza Red l/s, Club Monaco Bright Red l/l


















It's fun when you avoid Constitutional Law reading with lipstick & pomps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and excuse my earring in the second pic, it obviously spazed the fuck out.


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 16, 2006)

GOD!!...why do you make it so hard not to love you...this look makes me want to do you!...think of all that liza red all over my face!...it could pretty much be amazing.


----------



## Wishie88 (Apr 16, 2006)

Your too cute dear girl!!!!

I love the lips!!


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 16, 2006)

that is GREAT look! love the lips!


----------



## star1692 (Apr 16, 2006)

Smokin Hot girl!! Damn!


----------



## asteffey (Apr 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautenoir* 
_GOD!!...why do you make it so hard not to love you...this look makes me want to do you!...think of all that liza red all over my face!...it could pretty much be amazing._

 
haha i know, it would render my sensory abilities useless and i would be sanctioned to reverting back to early homosapien ways and grunt to you. liza red is an awesome color to have all over your face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :matey:


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Apr 16, 2006)

You are too cute! the lips are gorg and i love your hair!

~VivaDiva


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asteffey* 
_haha i know, it would render my sensory abilities useless and i would be sanctioned to reverting back to early homosapien ways and grunt to you. liza red is an awesome color to have all over your face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :matey:_

 
laugh my fucking ass off!...that's right, no abreviation!


----------



## asteffey (Apr 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautenoir* 
_laugh my fucking ass off!...that's right, no abreviation!_

 
damn right! 

thanks for all the compliments ladies!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Apr 16, 2006)

wow hot i love the lip stick and the hair


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 17, 2006)

Awesome hair. The lips fit it so perfectly.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 17, 2006)

I am loving the hair.  That looks really good on you.  I also love the intensity of the red lips.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 17, 2006)

umm... wow.... i love your hair and can we say hot lips?!?!??!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Apr 17, 2006)

gorgeous...that lippie looks so striking with your hair like that!


----------



## poppy z (Apr 17, 2006)

so great!!!! you're gorgeous lady!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 17, 2006)

You are so cute! I love the red lips on you. And your hair.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 17, 2006)

hot like fire! AND you like The Sounds!


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 17, 2006)

chicka, you are so hot girl! whoa, those red lips are really really sexy!


----------



## drummerlover2000 (Apr 17, 2006)

Just gorgeous! You have ROCK STAR written all over you! <3 the hair =D


----------



## asteffey (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *drummerlover2000* 
_Just gorgeous! You have ROCK STAR written all over you! <3 the hair =D_

 
aww, thanks! i wish i was a rockstar sometimes, haha. too bad i go to law school. maybe i should rethink my career...


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 17, 2006)

Total Hotness!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Girl You Are Giving Gwen Stefani A Run For Her Money!


----------



## OldSoulsBody (Apr 17, 2006)

::gasps:: you are too gorgeous! I love your hair!

::swoon:: I think I'm in love with you....


----------



## asteffey (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beautiful1* 
_Total Hotness!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Girl You Are Giving Gwen Stefani A Run For Her Money! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

aww. thanks!


----------



## user3 (Apr 17, 2006)

That look and those colors are perfect for you!


----------



## feel.the.BEAT (Apr 17, 2006)

you are gorgeous!!!
love the look and LOVE the hair...i can never get my pomps like that!!


----------



## Octavia (Apr 18, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## Nikki0211 (Apr 18, 2006)

I love your hair...and the lips are hot! Love everything about it actually.


----------



## nyrak (Apr 18, 2006)

Dude, that is the HOTNESS!!


----------



## missytakespics (Apr 18, 2006)

this is the first time ive ever seen your face - and you are the hottest thing ever!!


----------



## asteffey (Apr 18, 2006)

awww thanks guys!!


----------



## Bernadette (Apr 18, 2006)

I lvoe it! Love your hair, you're gorgeous doll.


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asteffey* 
_haha i know, it would render my sensory abilities useless and i would be sanctioned to reverting back to early homosapien ways and grunt to you. liza red is an awesome color to have all over your face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :matey:_

 
lol!you are hotttt hottt hotttttt love it!you pull the red off so00o0o0o0 good!


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 18, 2006)

LOVE the hair, you musta been using some serious hairspray for that hotness to stay in place!


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 18, 2006)

oh hell freaking yes. someone else who has even HEARD of the sounds!!! i LOVE them, and saw them a couple weeks ago. they're even better live, if you can believe it..

and that look is really good on you! i wish i could pull off rock star red lips..


----------



## asteffey (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_oh hell freaking yes. someone else who has even HEARD of the sounds!!! i LOVE them, and saw them a couple weeks ago. they're even better live, if you can believe it..

and that look is really good on you! i wish i could pull off rock star red lips.._

 

you should try it. red lipstick looks good on about anyone. woo! sounds!!


----------



## Isis (Apr 19, 2006)

very punk! very glam!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Apr 23, 2006)

you look like gwen stefani


----------



## user4 (Apr 24, 2006)

im totally loving that second pic... haha... and red looks AWSOME on u!!!!!!!


----------



## asteffey (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *funKyVibeS** 
_you look like gwen stefani_

 
awww!! thank you!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 24, 2006)

Wow, the eyes and lips go great together! and I love your hair too!!


----------



## shadowprincess (Apr 24, 2006)

nice!!! you look a bit like kelly clarkson.. in some pics


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 24, 2006)

ummm yea... you're hott. LOVIN the makeup! do you have a myspace? if so, add my mac account http://www.myspace.com/maclady31


----------



## asteffey (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Femme Noir* 
_ummm yea... you're hott. LOVIN the makeup! do you have a myspace? if so, add my mac account http://www.myspace.com/maclady31_

 
thanks, yo!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i don't have a myspace, but I would definitely add you if you did!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 25, 2006)

This is gorgeous! that red was made for you!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 25, 2006)

Oh why oh why did I click on this FOTD?! You look stunning! And now I want to change my hair even lighter than it is. I love it!! You look great


----------



## Delphi373 (Apr 26, 2006)

Wowza!  Super-fine!  Love the hair, the lips...the whole package!


----------



## hotti82 (Apr 26, 2006)

omg, you are my new idol!!! fabulous, girl!!


----------



## asteffey (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotti82* 
_omg, you are my new idol!!! fabulous, girl!!_

 
aww, thank you so much ladies!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Apr 26, 2006)

Man oh man, this is sexy. I love everything, eyes, lips, hair the whole package. Soo striking and you're really working the red lips.


----------



## gitargirl (Apr 26, 2006)

F you and your perfect pomp!  Mine sucks at the moment.  But love your lips and hair


----------



## KJam (Apr 27, 2006)

great look!


----------

